# B14 Auto To Manual Swap



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi, has anyone here done an Auto to Manual Swap on their B14 and have any problems with it afterwards? I mean how reliable does the car become if I was going to do one?


----------



## Barca04 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey i did my auto to manual swap about a little more then a year ago. It all went down perfectly. It was a pain and a lot of hard work. I did it within one weekend. Started friday night and ended sunday morning. I had minor problems like clutch was to soft but that was fixed quickly. The only other problem i had was my idle was a little messed up but i found out it was a something hooked up incorrectly. Those things were nothing big. If you want to know the procedure there is a sticky somewhere on the forum about the swap.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Well, you're leaving the engine alone, and as long as you swap in a good manual trans, the reliability shouldn't be affected. If anything, your shifts will be smoother (assuming that you know how to drive stick and that your auto trans is pretty old). You'll get better gas mileage too.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=33493 read that post, its a sticky at the top of the GA section, it should have everything you need for the swap and what to do


----------

